# neigbor dog



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a 4 yr old vizsla female not fixed. My neighbor german shepherd male not fixed. Comes around when she is in heat. Plus the once and while surprise. But for about the last week he is coming around at night and he leaves a toy or bone at my porch step I'm wondering y and hoe can I stop it


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

00t - #1 do not call your pup a hoe LOL


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Plus she isn't in heat and shouldn't be for just about 2 months. Its juat very strange to come out and step on a random dog toy. Or bone. I did pick the bone up and threw it out.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like the German Shepherd Dog is courting your female Vizsla! 

How to stop it?? Does your neighbor allow his GSD to roam at large? Do you allow your Vizsla to roam at large? Around where I live, that just would not happen, because it's illegal to let your dog outside without direct supervision, or a fence, or a tie-out. It might happen every now and then if a dog runs off by accident. It's not typical, though, because if animal control picks up your dog, there is a hefty fine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's just bringing you presents.


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes he run at large and mine don't go outside with out me or with out the fence collars on. I don't like buying chickens I can't eat


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe ask your neighbors what they will do with maybe 9 German shepherd - Vizsla mixed mutts?

Freedom to let your dogs run free requires the responsibly of those freedoms.

It should not be just your responsibility because you have the female. Ask your neighbor if the you had a male Vizsla and they had a female German Shepherd and the dog had pups how would they view the "problem."

Just my thoughts. But like mswhipple said, dogs can not run loose in most U.S. cities and suburbs. They get picked up by the dog catcher.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

On the serious side - no owner has the right 2 let the pup off lead without supervision = just a lazy owner - tell your neighbor this has 2 STOP !! then call the puppy police - if worried about how your neighbor feels - remember this - he could careless about your property or pup !!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

We also have some neighbor dogs that like to run around our yard. Except the only presents left are of the poop variety. I wouldn't mind so much if it was friendly towards me and my dog but all she does is bark when she sees us outside and if Ginger gets close she charges her. 

Makes me dislike that dog very much!

But I don't like confrontation so I don't ever say anything about it. 

Are you friendly with your neighbor? Do they know their dog is running all over?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There are two dogs in my neighborhood that are the archenemies of my dogs. One time I came home from somewhere with my dogs, and this lady with her dogs was all the way down our driveway by the fence. Her dogs were barking like crazy at my sister's dog who was up on the screen porch. I just pulled into the garage, shut the door, and went inside with Scout and Autumn. 

Another time I was in the front yard and our 3 dogs are in the back and the lady comes walking her dogs down the street. Somehow she loses control of the retractable leashes and they come charging at the fence. Autumn, my chow is very territorial and starts going at it through the bars while Scout and Tyson run back and forth barking. The lady takes her sweet time coming over, so I stupidly try and help her. One of her dogs snaps at me, so I just go around to the other gate, pick up Autumn, call the other dogs and go inside. Meanwhile, she is still trying to get her dogs.

Now whenever my dogs see them, even if they're all the way down the street, they start barking. Normally I would stop them, but now I just say good doggies. 

To get the gsd out of your yard, I would ask very politely once, less politely after, and then third infraction, bring in some sort of authority-homeowner's association, animal control, police, etc.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ORG - Nice - me & my V ( PIKE ) in a post - do not think so - when U walk out the front door - the responsibily is the owners - if all would step UP like U - never C a post like this - when do we give into people that do not care ? NEVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our house seems to attract dogs. We've had 4 different dogs (2 mastiffs, a rott and a terrier mix, all friendly) come to our back sliding door in the last year. It never happened until we got our V but apparently once he got here it became the party house.

Our boy's "girlfriend" is a mastiff who lives across the street. For the period of about one week recently we found her at our back sliding glass door looking in almost every evening. We would take her back home, often times to her being scolded by her owner for leaving the yard but the issue was she was just being let out loose. She's a super sweet pup so we don't worry about her, but after it happened numerous days in a row we started to get annoyed. The final night we opened the door and she invited herself in which isn't a huge ordeal but it isn't preferred or a habit we want to start. We took her home to find that the husband was just letting her out and when she got cold she would come to our house in hopes of being let in for warmth. All it took was one conversation with the wife and it's stopped happening. (We also know who wears the pants now!)

Is there any chance there's an "other half" in the situation you can talk to? If not, being flat out honest is your best bet. If that doesn't work you'll likely have to talk to the warden or someone regarding the roaming dog issue. Your job shouldn't be to babysit their dog or protect your dog in your own yard. If they don't understand that then they're missing a boat load of common sense and deserve to talk to the warden.


----------

